# Fried PDIM? Good Part Number?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Music over Bluetooth was never supported. 

I don't know if audio over USB is supported or not. I do know that this USB cable has a junction under the console and could have come apart. Why not just pull off the kick panels and take a look. The part number should be on the PDIM. The Camaro PDIM that allows bluetooth audio is no longer available.


----------



## BlackOutGaming (Jul 27, 2018)

All I know is that she could listen to music and take calls over the radio. Maybe it wasn't bluetooth. I was hoping someone would have the part number so I didn't have to tear apart the dash twice.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

BlackOutGaming said:


> My wife has 2012 Cruze with the USB/bluetooth phone/audio connectivity. Somehow she managed to fry something, maybe the USB cord fell into the cigarette lighter power port, but she now cannot get her music over USB or bluetooth. I'm thinking that maybe the PDIM is cooked, but I am having a hard time finding a good part number to order a replacement. Does anyone has a good number to get a replacement? Thanks!


Check out https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/ . You can start your search by entering your VIN and then typing in the part you're looking for in the search bar feature. If you still can't locate it it you can visit their help center and request technical support for the part number. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Music in a 2012 would have been over USB. Calls over Bluetooth. Maybe the cord itself went bad? I went through like 10 iPhone Lightning cables before I got a new phone.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> The Camaro PDIM that allows bluetooth audio is no longer available.



Looking at the last page of the DIY Bluetooth A2DP (Bluetooth Audio Streaming) thread, the current KTB PDIM (Bluetooth) part number is 23340430.


On gogmparts.com (Weber Chevrolet St Louis, MO), the current KTA PDIM (No Bluetooth) part number is 23340429.




carbon02 said:


> Music over Bluetooth was never supported.




Gogmparts.com shows 23340430 is officially compatible with the 2013 Cruze as well as the 10-12 Camaro. They also show the 22797218 was officially compatible with and available for the 2011-12 Cruzes (link), confirmed by the Hollander part number database. 
​


----------

